# Will a petsmart mystery snail eat aquarium plants?



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I wouldn't add them. That's just my opinion. I was thinking about it too but found some other blogs on here about them eating plants.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

They will eat dead or decaying plants. Healthy plants have nothing to fear. But they DO need to be fed. So once they finish with film algae, they need to be fed in the same manner as any fish would.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok. I'm still considering trying them. Perhaps if I notice the plants are getting eaten I'll take it out. Thanks guys!


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

IME, Petsmart mystery snails don't eat healthy plants. They will eat dead or dying leaves. I raise mystery snails in my planted tank, and they don't bother the plants.

However...one problem is that there are many species of snails sold as "mystery snails." The ones I've seen at Petsmart are the right kind, but it might be different at your Petsmart.

Pomacea bridgesii are the ones you want for a planted tank. The so-called "spiked top apple snail." You can recognize them because they have sort of flat tops, except for the spike sticking up. Their plant-gobbling cousins don't have those "square shoulders."

Pomacea bridgesi

Another problem is that they are big snails. I would not keep them long-term in a small jar. I'd say they need 2 or three gallons to be kept humanely. (And they will climb out of the container, so it needs to be covered.)

For a small jar, consider a smaller snail. Horned nerites are a more reasonable size, eat a ton of algae, and won't breed in your tank.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have black mystery snails from petco and I've never seen them eat my plants.


----------



## Hakoomay (Sep 21, 2015)

I purchased a Gold Mystery Snail for my 6 gallon set up from Petsmart, the scientific name was Pomacea Bridgesii. It doesn't eat my live plants, only the dead/decaying ones (melted leaves) but only when the shrimp eat/hog the entire the algae wafer. 

He cleans the tank quite well, it's been about 2-3 weeks now having him in there.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! maybe I'll consider getting a smaller sized snail for the jar and maybe a mystery snail of the right species for my bigger tank. Thanks!


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Randym, do you mind elaborating on how to tell the difference? Do you mean the large part of their shell is flatter but the point at the end of the shell sticks up? Thanks!


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

You might want to consider Japanese Trapdoor Snails. They do great in my tanks. I've had them about 3 years now, and the largest ones that I have had are about the size of a nickel.


----------



## BrentB (Dec 4, 2014)

I have both Mystery snails and ramshorn snails in my planted tanks with no issue I love them I feed them and my cory cats Kens premium vegetable sticks with calcium my humble opinion is dont be afraid of snails they are great for eating dying plant and algae and some burrowing snails are fantastic for substrate care though atm i dont have any. I will admit though my mystery snails will pull up my shallow rooted plants now and then not destructive but can be irritating at times. there are plant eating snails to stay away from but these are not it. 

Brent


----------



## BrentB (Dec 4, 2014)

I have not shared updated picture in awhile but one of my snails was in the center showing off as i wrote the post also the white disk in the front is cuttlefish bone like you give to birds it is also in there for the benefit of my snails


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

dollyhorse101 said:


> Randym, do you mind elaborating on how to tell the difference? Do you mean the large part of their shell is flatter but the point at the end of the shell sticks up? Thanks!


Here's a diagram, courtesy of the government of Australia:











Link, in case it's too big:

http://pbt.padil.gov.au/pbt/files/uall/GASFig25.jpg


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I purchased a 'mystery' snail once and it was definitely a mystery. It took a huge bite out of a healthy Amazon Sword leaf. I returned it the next day. 

I also had what seemed to be an actual mystery snail that was a great tank addition until the day he died. RIP. He got past my snail guard and got stuck to my power head. He never did any harm to my plants, but he cruised over them regularly and I think kept them clean.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Randym thank you so much! that definitely helps


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

BrentB thanks! Your tank looks awesome btw!


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

If it is only algae growth you are trying to curb in that sitting on the sill jar - why not try excel dosing. Your natural lights are high, and some extra carbon source for your plants may make them over-compete the algae.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

essabee said:


> If it is only algae growth you are trying to curb in that sitting on the sill jar - why not try excel dosing. Your natural lights are high, and some extra carbon source for your plants may make them over-compete the algae.


It's not just the algae (although if it ate that too it'd be nice). It's also any dying leaves that come off the plants. Furthermore, I'm hoping that when the critters get in there and start producing waste and things there will be more CO2 for the plants to soak up (hoping they act as the filters). I guess the concept is like a "biosphere" but I'd like to still do water changes and feed them. My hope is I won't have to add too much besides a fertilizer for the plants on occasion but I want to see how it does and adjust from there. I tested the water today though and it's definitely ready for something to live in it!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I like the common pond/bladder snails for jars/vases. They clean very well, and are self-limiting. The population has not exploded in any of the containers that I have them in, sure there's plenty of small ones but only a few seem to grow bigger. The small ones probably end up being thrown away in the trimmings inadvertently. 

Ramshorns are nice too. 

These snails are both very small and easily cruise along leaves, my anubias certainly looks algae free due to the ramshorns.

PS some people don't like seeing snail poop, but I see it as algae and dying leaves being turned into fertilizer.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

dollyhorse101 said:


> It's not just the algae (although if it ate that too it'd be nice). It's also any dying leaves that come off the plants. Furthermore, I'm hoping that when the critters get in there and start producing waste and things there will be more CO2 for the plants to soak up (hoping they act as the filters). I guess the concept is like a "biosphere" but I'd like to still do water changes and feed them. My hope is I won't have to add too much besides a fertilizer for the plants on occasion but I want to see how it does and adjust from there. I tested the water today though and it's definitely ready for something to live in it!


Mystery snails will climb out of your jar especially to breed; otherwise would not be a problem especially if you feed them. Nerite snails will not clean the debris but will never come out of the water - they spot the hardware with their eggs but the first stage need sea-water for development so no breeding. 

Have you thought about keeping shrimps. They too could handle the debris and jar would be big enough for them. 

Some shrimps and a nerite snail may be ideal fauna for your jar.


----------



## walklong (Aug 31, 2013)

+1 for the shrimp/nerite snail stock scheme - all the common snails are air breathers and will surface/climb to or above the waterline for air. As above, the mystery/apple snails will grow quite large, ramshorns and pond not so much, nerite cannot successfully reproduce in freshwater, so the population won't explode. 

Shrimp are just plain FUN to watch!


----------



## walklong (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh, my suggestion for the snail poop - a turkey baster/pipette - I 'dust' my anubias and crypt leaves with the 'squirt' from a baster or pipette: _la voila!_ poop free plants!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

My nerites get out all the time! I probably have some who are dead, I haven't seen them in a while. I won't buy more of certain kinds because of it.

The green ones stay in, the horned stay in, the zebra get out and the zorro get out. I have one spotted one who stays home. 

BrentB - do the snails go to the cuttlebone?


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I of the reasons for normally non-jumping type fish, to try to jump out of a tank; or a non-adventurer type invertebrate to go for a walk-about outside the tank - is something in the tank drove them to it.


----------

